# Daytona Cancellations.



## Baby Jane (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone else get emails asking for volunteers to cancel daytona reservations durin February speedweek. I cannot imagine anyone volunteering as race tickets have been bought since June. We have a split reservation and even have to use a hotel one night as it is. They say most recent get cancelled first but I doubt any are recent as it is always booked before the 10 month window


----------



## ilya (Jan 31, 2018)

There was availability on Extra Holidays not too long ago... Maybe they should cancel those first.


----------



## Baby Jane (Jan 31, 2018)

Well I was thinking the rentals should be cancelled first too. We had a major reservation cancelled on us last year. If they cancel these reservations this may the last straw for the Husband who has wanted out for a while


----------



## wjappraise (Jan 31, 2018)

Time for a class action.


----------



## Al Wilson (Feb 1, 2018)

Why would they be asking for cancellations? I'm curious, because this is my home resort, and I'm looking to buy more points here. Is it common for them to overbook or something during the race or bike week?


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> Time for a class action.


Hubby said that too but consenses on here is you will lose.


Al Wilson said:


> Why would they be asking for cancellations? I'm curious, because this is my home resort, and I'm looking to buy more points here. Is it common for them to overbook or something during the race or bike week?


Never had this happen before. In fact in the past we have always managed to snag an extra night or two. To me it can only be one of wo things. They diliberatly overbooked knowing renters sometimes cancel last minute or their stupid computor system allowed phantom bookings.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 1, 2018)

This may hark back to Wyndham's problem at resorts with lock off units, of which Ocean Walk has a bunch.  Seems Wyndham's reservation system was booking both sides of the lock off plus the combined lock off -- selling the same unit twice.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 1, 2018)

It would be easier to be forgiving of Wyndham in this scenario if they weren't selling rooms on Extra Holidays.  It's like they are daring the owners to try a legal case.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

chapjim said:


> This may hark back to Wyndham's problem at resorts with lock off units, of which Ocean Walk has a bunch.  Seems Wyndham's reservation system was booking both sides of the lock off plus the combined lock off -- selling the same unit twice.


That makes sense as we are in a 1 bedroom deluxe which usually has b unit behind.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

Although if they knew about the problem why wait until last minute to inform people. There is no hope at this point of getting a decent room anywhere near daytona at this late date


----------



## chapjim (Feb 1, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> It would be easier to be forgiving of Wyndham in this scenario if they weren't selling rooms on Extra Holidays.  It's like they are daring the owners to try a legal case.



Got an email from Extra Holidays today.  Guess what?  Among the resorts being offered WITH DISCOUNTS are Dolphin's Cove, Clearwater Beach, Ocean Walk, La Belle Maison, Avenue Plaza, Oceanside Pier, Cypress Palms, Bonnet Creek, Star Island, Panama City Beach, both resorts in San Antonio, four resorts in Las Vegas, four resorts in Myrtle Beach, at least four in Hawaii, Canterbury, Sedona, and some others out West.

This is annoying but, unfortunately, probably totally within Wyndham's rules.  Any kind of legal action wouldn't get far. 

Rather than daring owners to initiate legal action, Wyndham is daring owners to try to compete in the rental business.  Wyndham is exercising its power with the goal of acquiring inventory at low cost.  Wyndham needs stuff to sell and building or acquiring resorts is too expensive.  Hence, Ovations.  You can't get costs any lower than free.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 1, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Got an email from Extra Holidays today.  Guess what?  Among the resorts being offered WITH DISCOUNTS are Dolphin's Cove, Clearwater Beach, Ocean Walk, La Belle Maison, Avenue Plaza, Oceanside Pier, Cypress Palms, Bonnet Creek, Star Island, Panama City Beach, both resorts in San Antonio, four resorts in Las Vegas, four resorts in Myrtle Beach, at least four in Hawaii, Canterbury, Sedona, and some others out West.
> 
> This is annoying but, unfortunately, probably totally within Wyndham's rules.  Any kind of legal action wouldn't get far.
> 
> Rather than daring owners to initiate legal action, Wyndham is daring owners to try to compete in the rental business.  Wyndham is exercising its power with the goal of acquiring inventory at low cost.  Wyndham needs stuff to sell and building or acquiring resorts is too expensive.  Hence, Ovations.  You can't get costs any lower than free.


I checked the dates I am going on extra holidays but Oceanwalk is not available


----------



## DeeDibble (Feb 1, 2018)

We have been with Wyndham since 1997 ( back in the Fairfield days). I find it interesting that they are constantly asking for volunteer cancellations within months of their big announcement about the hotel business.  I’m at Bonnet Creek right now and find it interesting how many people rent through Extra Holidays


----------



## CO skier (Feb 1, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Rather than daring owners to initiate legal action, Wyndham is daring owners to try to compete in the rental business.  Wyndham is exercising its power with the goal of acquiring inventory at low cost.  Wyndham needs stuff to sell and building or acquiring resorts is too expensive.  Hence, Ovations.  You can't get costs any lower than free.


What is the alternative for owners who want out, for one reason or another?  Before Ovation, there was only sleazy resellers, who would charge $2,000-$3,000 to rid the owner of their mf obligations, or not and just collect the money.  Many EBay sellers delivered; a few were just scammers.

Ovation offers a guaranteed exit option at no cost.  Who cares what the resale price is?  The exiting owner gets out (guaranteed!) for free.  Who can argue against free?  Does the exiting owner care if/or at what price the timeshare is re-sold.  Obviously, "No."


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 2, 2018)

CO skier said:


> What is the alternative for owners who want out, for one reason or another?  Before Ovation, there was only sleazy resellers, who would charge $2,000-$3,000 to rid the owner of their mf obligations, or not and just collect the money.  Many EBay sellers delivered; a few were just scammers.
> 
> Ovation offers a guaranteed exit option at no cost.  Who cares what the resale price is?  The exiting owner gets out (guaranteed!) for free.  Who can argue against free?  Does the exiting owner care if/or at what price the timeshare is re-sold.  Obviously, "No."



And even if a seller/giver finds a willing taker e.g. here on TUG, which option relieves the seller of their MFs sooner? From everything I've seen, Ovation. It would take someone who really wants to stick it to the man (i.e. Wyndham) to keep paying MFs through the interminable transfer process to another owner rather than just give it back more quickly.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 2, 2018)

I do not want to compete in the rental business. I want to use as much of my points as possible for vacations and let family and close friends just pay the cost on the rest. Honestly I do resent the mega renters because they have screwed up our VIP benefits and in the past limited our ability to book prime vacations for our own use. Everyone on here is mad at Wyndham but lets not forget where it all started and why Wyndham has made the changes. Did they sell us on the buy to rent. Yes but they also mentioned extra holidays. Wyndham always wanted that extra inventory for their own use. As soon as I looked into it I knew that was a lousy deal for owners and never participated. We rent out about a quater to a third of our points but it is always to people we know personally not for profit. Once we retire I fully expect to just enjoy our vacations. Is it a terrible investment. Probably we could have bought a Condo and had less maintenance fees every year but we would be stuck visiting the same place year after year.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 2, 2018)

Baby Jane said:


> I do not want to compete in the rental business. I want to use as much of my points as possible for vacations and let family and close friends just pay the cost on the rest. Honestly I do resent the mega renters because they have screwed up our VIP benefits and in the past limited our ability to book prime vacations for our own use. Everyone on here is mad at Wyndham but lets not forget where it all started and why Wyndham has made the changes. Did they sell us on the buy to rent. Yes but they also mentioned extra holidays. Wyndham always wanted that extra inventory for their own use. As soon as I looked into it I knew that was a lousy deal for owners and never participated. We rent out about a quater to a third of our points but it is always to people we know personally not for profit. Once we retire I fully expect to just enjoy our vacations. Is it a terrible investment. Probably we could have bought a Condo and had less maintenance fees every year but we would be stuck visiting the same place year after year.



Can anyone say they've seen significant improvement in the availability at their favorite resorts or the resorts they watch since the demise of the megarenters? I know I haven't and in fact there is even less availability at some. All I've seen here on TUG is OP saying they can't book what they want but it is available on Extra Holidays.

I've said it before and I will say it again. The problem was always Wyndham. They made it possible for the mega renters to exist in the first place and could always have handled it without diminishing our VIP benefits repeatedly. Which did not one bit of good anyhow because they didn't do the one thing they should have done from the start. As OP have said it is time for them to own that they screwed up royally and made the VIP owners pay the price for their screw up. They should do something, more than just a token something, to take care of the VIP owners.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Can anyone say they've seen significant improvement in the availability at their favorite resorts or the resorts they watch since the demise of the megarenters? I know I haven't and in fact there is even less availability at some. All I've seen here on TUG is OP saying they can't book what they want but it is available on Extra Holidays.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again. The problem was always Wyndham. They made it possible for the mega renters to exist in the first place and could always have handled it without diminishing our VIP benefits repeatedly. Which did not one bit of good anyhow because they didn't do the one thing they should have done from the start. As OP have said it is time for them to own that they screwed up royally and made the VIP owners pay the price for their screw up. They should do something, more than just a token something, to take care of the VIP owners.



Well said Jan.  Given the rhetoric about the big bad wolf (mega renters) and the hero woodsman (Wyndham Owner Care) and his new ax (Voyager) we certainly should have enjoyed the best winter and spring booking season ever!   We should all have enjoyed spending a week at the new Clearwater resort  at a 50% discount with a free room upgrade as the big bad mega renters were gone.  

Guess what?  The new wolf took over, and its stronger and ruthless and it goes by the name "Extra Holidays."  And it has insider help.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Can anyone say they've seen significant improvement in the availability at their favorite resorts or the resorts they watch since the demise of the megarenters? I know I haven't and in fact there is even less availability at some. All I've seen here on TUG is OP saying they can't book what they want but it is available on Extra Holidays.
> 
> I've said it before and I will say it again. The problem was always Wyndham. They made it possible for the mega renters to exist in the first place and could always have handled it without diminishing our VIP benefits repeatedly. Which did not one bit of good anyhow because they didn't do the one thing they should have done from the start. As OP have said it is time for them to own that they screwed up royally and made the VIP owners pay the price for their screw up. They should do something, more than just a token something, to take care of the VIP owners.


Actually yes we have Daytona speed week booked for next February with consecutive nights. Never ever have we been able to get that before. Every year its a split reservation with no availability for the Saturday night until those who couldn't rent cancelled. We are booked into a crap hotel for Saturday night again this year. All this years were booked with the old system.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 2, 2018)

Baby Jane said:


> Actually yes we have Daytona speed week booked for next February with consecutive nights. Never ever have we been able to get that before. Every year its a split reservation with no availability for the Saturday night until those who couldn't rent cancelled. We are booked into a crap hotel for Saturday night again this year. All this years were booked with the old system.



That was likely due to the removal of Friday or Saturday night check in or check out requirement.  I found similar help with thanksgiving time.  Checking in on Tuesday before and checking out Tuesday after is now possible.  

But I'm glad you have a good plan for next year.  Let's hope they don't discover a new reason to cancel your reservation.  Enjoy!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 2, 2018)

or the winner could be the loads of non VIP owners and VIP owners who like to book somewhere between 10 months and 60 days before check in and don't mind paying full points value but don't want to have to plan out vacations at exactly 10 or 13 months.  

So I think pretty much most of Florida  in the winter and early spring might get booked up at full points value sometime before the discount window starts.  Even the more northern Florida resorts or the older Orlando resorts with a lower point value before the discount window would be attractive to get out of the extreme cold at more modest point requirements.

Was there more availability in Myrtle Beach at 6-9 months before summer?  Are locations that previously booked up completely at 9.9 months sticking around for and extra 1-6 months before ultimately filling up during prime time.  If so than Wyndham did what it said it was going to do and it could have had nothing to do with gobbling up time for extra holiday inventory.

That being said with inventory load problems like Williamsburg in January, the problem is poor programming and again not Extra Holidays.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 2, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> or the winner could be the loads of non VIP owners and VIP owners who like to book somewhere between 10 months and 60 days before check in and don't mind paying full points value but don't want to have to plan out vacations at exactly 10 or 13 months.
> 
> So I think pretty much most of Florida  in the winter and early spring might get booked up at full points value sometime before the discount window starts.  Even the more northern Florida resorts or the older Orlando resorts with a lower point value before the discount window would be attractive to get out of the extreme cold at more modest point requirements.
> 
> ...



You could be right.   We just haven't seen it yet.  I hope you're right.


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Can anyone say they've seen significant improvement in the availability at their favorite resorts or the resorts they watch since the demise of the megarenters?



I certainly have at Glacier Canyon.


----------



## Jan M. (Feb 2, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> I certainly have at Glacier Canyon.



Lol, I should have specified at resorts other than Glacier Canyon! With the megarenter who specialized in Glacier Canyon gone I would have expected that. But I still used my ARP to book a few nights there for our son and his family for our granddaughter's birthday next summer. It didn't work out that they could go the past three summers so I cancelled the reservations. I told him that this time since his Dad retired, his last day was today, we are coming up and taking their girls if he can't take vacation time. I'm not wasting my ARP and tying up the points just to cancel the reservation again this year!

But speaking of Glacier Canyon was it over the summer months, the Fall, now this Winter or all of those that you've seen more availability?


----------



## scootr5 (Feb 2, 2018)

After the inventory came back online there, it’s been most any time. Weekends used to be booked within 5 minutes at the 10 month mark.  They’ve now been lasting at least a few hours to a couple of days when I’ve checked. There were at least three large renters there that I know of.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 2, 2018)

I think it’s a little early to fully tell yet.
Several resorts are closed or not completely back up and running from hurricane damage. All Margaritaville owners are looking elsewhere.
Some of the reservations from the mega renters closed down probably went straight to Extra Holidays.
All the phantom availability when Voyager went live.

Glad to hear some have already seen improvement.
I put ALL the blame on Wyndham on how they let the mega renters run wild for so long!!
All they had to do was limit GCs.
Close loopholes of getting Platinum accounts without direct purchases. They closed them now for the most part after some of the mega renters are out.

Limit the number of resale points getting VIP benefits to the number of points bought directly.
You buy 1,000,000 points directly you can add 1,000,000 resale points. That one would have made a big difference.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 3, 2018)

Well we didn't recieve a 2nd email saying we were cancelled so I assume we are a go. Will definately call the resort to confirm a few days before we leave.


----------



## wjappraise (Feb 3, 2018)

Baby Jane said:


> Well we didn't recieve a 2nd email saying we were cancelled so I assume we are a go. Will definately call the resort to confirm a few days before we leave.



I hope all goes well for your trip.  Ask around the various employees on hand about why there was the inventory issue.  You'd be surprised how in-the-know the staff can be (other than sales).  If it's new website driven, you can be sure they are outraged as we are.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 3, 2018)

Braindead said:


> I think it’s a little early to fully tell yet.
> Several resorts are closed or not completely back up and running from hurricane damage. All Margaritaville owners are looking elsewhere.
> Some of the reservations from the mega renters closed down probably went straight to Extra Holidays.
> All the phantom availability when Voyager went live.
> ...



Limiting guest confirmations would only bump the price by $100, not enough to put a serious cramp on rentals.  If I were able to get a discount and upgrade, I'd happily eat the $100.

Limiting the number of resale points getting VIP benefits would do the trick -- if Wyndham's computer system could handle it.

I wonder how many Platinum accounts didn't involve retail purchases and what impact they really had.


----------



## Braindead (Feb 3, 2018)

chapjim said:


> Limiting guest confirmations would only bump the price by $100, not enough to put a serious cramp on rentals.  If I were able to get a discount and upgrade, I'd happily eat the $100.
> 
> Limiting the number of resale points getting VIP benefits would do the trick -- if Wyndham's computer system could handle it.
> 
> I wonder how many Platinum accounts didn't involve retail purchases and what impact they really had.


By limit GCs I mean you can’t buy more or the price jumps significantly more than $100.00[$500.00 or more]

When resale deeds are transferred you can’t go over the points you bought directly. Wyndham would just give you a second membership number. It takes them months to complete a transfer. One more little step should be able to sneak in there 

From interpreting from what some posted. When mega renters exploded in the past 3-5 years most of the mega renters accounts didn’t involve buying 1,000,000 points directly. Most of the accounts setup by mega renters involved Pahio converted weeks. I would say that loophole has been shutdown completely. But someone will say it’s not completely closed. So I will say almost completely closed.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 3, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> or the winner could be the loads of non VIP owners and VIP owners who like to book somewhere between 10 months and 60 days before check in and don't mind paying full points value but don't want to have to plan out vacations at exactly 10 or 13 months.



I hope for us non-VIPs there's going to be a sweet spot in the 90-61 day window where we're able to borrow from next year's points but the upgrade window hasn't opened yet. It will completely depend on whether there's any decent inventory available at that point, though.


----------



## Baby Jane (Feb 12, 2018)

Well well well. I honestly thought Wyndham was having overbooking issues but shock of shocks after the email went out and I assume some owners volunteered there weeks. Suddenly extra holidays has inventory during speed week. Still not even an odd day available for owners during the whole 2 week period  Coincidence maybe.


----------



## ilya (Feb 18, 2018)

Baby Jane said:


> Well well well. I honestly thought Wyndham was having overbooking issues but shock of shocks after the email went out and I assume some owners volunteered there weeks. Suddenly extra holidays has inventory during speed week. Still not even an odd day available for owners during the whole 2 week period  Coincidence maybe.




Did you have any problems at the resort.? Did it look like it was at capacity?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 18, 2018)

And that surprises you? Wyndham management is NOT a hospitality company ... it is a FOR PROFIT to benefit the shareholders. At 60 days inside of checkin .. they can TAKE unbooked inventory for their RENTAL PROFIT.

Race Week at Daytona? BIG MONEY.


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

vacationhopeful said:


> And that surprises you? Wyndham management is NOT a hospitality company ... it is a FOR PROFIT to benefit the shareholders. At 60 days inside of checkin .. they can TAKE unbooked inventory for their RENTAL PROFIT.
> 
> Race Week at Daytona? BIG MONEY.


We did end up getting the extra night we were missing but not until the wee hours of the morning of check in day. Trip went well and even thouh reservation was slit 4x  (we added extra 2 days on the end too) we only changed rooms 1x. Not bad for speed weeks.


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 1, 2018)

ilya said:


> Did you have any problems at the resort.? Did it look like it was at capacity?


No all went fine


----------



## Dave Landry (Mar 1, 2018)

We are here now
Not only did it seem like there was plenty of empty rooms when we checked in, but we were just able to score a few more days for this weekend and into next week as well as 4 days starting the week of bike week.


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 2, 2018)

It was pretty full for most of our stay but we don't spend the whole day at the pool so it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## 55plus (Mar 2, 2018)

What's with the new fancy luggage carts for South Tower? There are only about 6 of them, but you can also use the other luggage carts. It appears to me that the North Tower and South Tower separating and are run differently. Cable TV in the South Tower and Satellite TV in the North Tower. We've been here since December 2nd and stayed in both tower throughout our stay. We started out our stay with one key-card for everything and now we have three. A chip card for South Tower parking and entrance into the building from parking, a different chip card for our room and a magnetic strip card for North Tower parking and entrance. There is a tour group (Yankee Doodle) consisting of 3 buses from New York - a lot of elderly couples with walkers. Wyndham must be making a mint from this. And they had to have secured the rooms prior to 60 days out in order to do this.


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

55plus said:


> What's with the new fancy luggage carts for South Tower? There are only about 6 of them, but you can also use the other luggage carts. It appears to me that the North Tower and South Tower separating and are run differently. Cable TV in the South Tower and Satellite TV in the North Tower. We've been here since December 2nd and stayed in both tower throughout our stay. We started out our stay with one key-card for everything and now we have three. A chip card for South Tower parking and entrance into the building from parking, a different chip card for our room and a magnetic strip card for North Tower parking and entrance. There is a tour group (Yankee Doodle) consisting of 3 buses from New York - a lot of elderly couples with walkers. Wyndham must be making a mint from this. And they had to have secured the rooms prior to 60 days out in order to do this.


We talked to a guy who owned there and Apparently the full time owners think Wyndham wastes money. Notice only North Tower has fresh paint. He said it took them forever to repair pool because the fulltime owners didn't want to spend the money. Also I assume thats why the golf is closed as there is a bi crack on the steps up to it. It didnt look like anythin was wrong but noticed it when I went round the lazy river


----------



## Braindead (Mar 6, 2018)

55plus said:


> What's with the new fancy luggage carts for South Tower? There are only about 6 of them, but you can also use the other luggage carts. It appears to me that the North Tower and South Tower separating and are run differently. Cable TV in the South Tower and Satellite TV in the North Tower. We've been here since December 2nd and stayed in both tower throughout our stay. We started out our stay with one key-card for everything and now we have three. A chip card for South Tower parking and entrance into the building from parking, a different chip card for our room and a magnetic strip card for North Tower parking and entrance. There is a tour group (Yankee Doodle) consisting of 3 buses from New York - a lot of elderly couples with walkers. Wyndham must be making a mint from this. And they had to have secured the rooms prior to 60 days out in order to do this.





Baby Jane said:


> We talked to a guy who owned there and Apparently the full time owners think Wyndham wastes money. Notice only North Tower has fresh paint. He said it took them forever to repair pool because the fulltime owners didn't want to spend the money. Also I assume thats why the golf is closed as there is a bi crack on the steps up to it. It didnt look like anythin was wrong but noticed it when I went round the lazy river


Ocean Walk has two HOAs that is probably why you see a difference in the two towers.


----------



## ilya (Mar 6, 2018)

55plus said:


> What's with the new fancy luggage carts for South Tower? There are only about 6 of them, but you can also use the other luggage carts. It appears to me that the North Tower and South Tower separating and are run differently. Cable TV in the South Tower and Satellite TV in the North Tower. We've been here since December 2nd and stayed in both tower throughout our stay. We started out our stay with one key-card for everything and now we have three. A chip card for South Tower parking and entrance into the building from parking, a different chip card for our room and a magnetic strip card for North Tower parking and entrance. There is a tour group (Yankee Doodle) consisting of 3 buses from New York - a lot of elderly couples with walkers. Wyndham must be making a mint from this. And they had to have secured the rooms prior to 60 days out in order to do this.




I was there 2 weeks ago when the buses were rolling in.  The Yankee tour has been doing this for a long time and not just in Daytona. They had well over 100 people. According to the people I talked to they booked in the summer and had till  recent to book.  Wyndham probably held on to the rooms and then canceled at last minute, reason for the disappearing  inventory.. . And, they all got oceanfront, not view and cost her $2,000 for 2 weeks. That included the hotels on the way up and back  and a meal or 2.  I didn't get my oceanfront !!!


----------



## Baby Jane (Mar 6, 2018)

Braindead said:


> Ocean Walk has two HOAs that is probably why you see a difference in the two towers.


Well timeshare is all North Tower and so many floors in South tower. Some of South tower is privately owned. I think thats why HOA's split. Anyway if i was owner I would be mad my HOA didn't want to paint and upkeep my investment or home  One thing you can say about Wyndham resorts they do refurbish and update when needed.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 6, 2018)

Baby Jane said:


> Well timeshare is all North Tower and so many floors in South tower. Some of South tower is privately owned. I think thats why HOA's split. Anyway if i was owner I would be mad my HOA didn't want to paint and upkeep my investment or home  One thing you can say about Wyndham resorts they do refurbish and update when needed.


My post was based on the Sticky thread on 2017 MFs
Ocean Walk —MF was 6.21
Ocean Walk II - MF was 5.65
I assume there is 2 HOAs with each having it’s own units or tower


----------



## Wolf&Sprite (Mar 6, 2018)

Braindead said:


> My post was based on the Sticky thread on 2017 MFs
> Ocean Walk —MF was 6.21
> Ocean Walk II - MF was 5.65
> I assume there is 2 HOAs with each having it’s own units or tower



At 56 cents difference maybe one just included the program fee and the other one didn't.


----------



## Braindead (Mar 6, 2018)

Wolf&Sprite said:


> At 56 cents difference maybe one just included the program fee and the other one didn't.


I have also seen Ocean Walk and Ocean Walk II as resale listings.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 6, 2018)

Wolf&Sprite said:


> At 56 cents difference maybe one just included the program fee and the other one didn't.



Probably not. It is typical that different buildings at the same resort will have different maintenance fees because they were built at different times. I know this to be true at Ocean Boulevard in Myrtle Beach and Grand Desert in Las Vegas.


----------

